# Bitrate von mp3 auslesen? Aber wie?



## Hawkster (19. Juni 2004)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die Bit-Rate einer mp3 auslesen kann? Und wie lang die mp3 is?

MFG Hawkster


----------



## KristophS (19. Juni 2004)

Mit PHP ,soweit ich weiss garnicht.


----------



## Krypthonas (20. Juni 2004)

Es geht per Stream sowieso nicht. Ich mage mich zu erinnern, dass es durch den ID3 Tag funktionieren sollte aber ich lege dafür nicht meine chiroplastische Hand in das Feuer.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (20. Juni 2004)

Warum sollte das nicht gehen...?


```
<?
$bitrates = array(0 => "VBR", 1 => 32, 2 => 40, 3 => 48, 4 => 56,
	5 => 64, 6 => 80, 7 => 96, 8 => 112, 9 => 128, 10 => 160,
	11 => 192, 12 => 224, 13 => 256, 14 => 320);

$sampling_freqs = array(0 => 44100, 1 => 48000, 2 => 32000);

$modes = array(0 => "stereo", 1 => "joint stereo",
	2 => "dual channel", 3 => "single channel");

$fp = fopen("foobar.mp3", "r");
$header = fread($fp, 4);
fclose($fp);

$header = unpack("n2word", $header);

if ($header['word1'] != 0xFFFB) {
	die("No MPEG1.0 Layer-III file!");
}

$bitrate_index = $header['word2'] >> 12;
$bitrate = $bitrates[$bitrate_index];

$sampling_freq_index = ($header['word2'] >> 10) & 0x03;
$sampling_freq = $sampling_freqs[$sampling_freq_index];

$mode_index = ($header['word2'] >> 6) & 0x03;
$mode = $modes[$mode_index];

printf("%d kbps, %dHz %s", $bitrate, $sampling_freq, $mode);
?>
```

Länge sollte sich auch berechnen lassen, hab aber momentan keine Zeit, das zusammenzufrickeln.

@Krypthonas: Mit dem ID3-Tag hat das nichts zu tun, das steht alles im Header.


----------



## Zatic (21. Juni 2004)

Schau dir mal das hier an, das kann so ziehmlich alles in der Richtung:

http://getid3.sourceforge.net/

Gruesze, 

Manuel


----------

